# Verkaufe GTA 5 für die Xbox360



## HNRGargamel (8. April 2015)

*Verkaufe GTA 5 für die Xbox360*

Hallo zusammen,

ich verkaufe das Spiel GTA 5 für die Xbox360. Das Spiel wurde max. 2h gespielt und ist daher absolut neuwertig. Die Karte der Stadt und die Gebrauchsanleitung haben keinerlei knicke oder sonstige Mängel.

Habe an etwa 25€ inklusive Sparversand gedacht!

Bei interesse bitte melden!

Gruß


----------

